# Some truths about year-round life in Rhodes



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello friends in Rhodes

I've read a few threads about those wanting to live in Rhodes. It's a good forum and the questions and replies are interesting - a good source of info I think. I've lived and worked in Rhodes (on and off) for about 19 years.

It is a great life here, no doubt about it. Not sure if I could ever go back to the UK to live now.

Work is not hard to find but it does depend on how adaptable you are. It is mostly seasonal but not always. I've never had a problem finding work anywhere but I do speak Greek (my husband is Greek) - don't read and write that well though. Apart from word of mouth, most jobs are advertised in the local newspapers so you'll need the assistance of a Greek speaker to find out what might suit you. Some ads are in English though - especially those aimed at the tourist trade like hotels, bars etc. Most employers start advertising as early as November for the next year - if you get the paper in January and February you'll have the pick of the jobs but you need to be patient and determined.

Rents are much much lower than in the UK but they tend to be more expensive in Rhodes Town than the villages. Again, you need to search the local papers for ads for homes. You can also find businesses for rent or sale there.

The weather is very mild in the winter. We had a lot of rain last year, loads, but that's not usually the case. We always seem to get lots of sun inbetween the heavy rain fall periods. The summers are very hot and dry and we don't seem to get any rain at all from about May to September. Last year my hubbie and I were swimming in Rhodes town in November and it was beautiful - we would have carried on but we went travelling so by the time we got back in January the rains had started and we'd lost the urge to get even wettter!

I think that's enough for now! If I can help anyone I'll try to give you an honest opinion. Maybe you can help me too sometime!

Julia


----------



## krissie (Sep 24, 2009)

*finding job as nurse on rhodes*



JuliaT said:


> Hello friends in Rhodes
> 
> I've read a few threads about those wanting to live in Rhodes. It's a good forum and the questions and replies are interesting - a good source of info I think. I've lived and worked in Rhodes (on and off) for about 19 years.
> 
> ...


Hi Julia
I am new to the forum, and found your info very interseting, just wondering if you could help with a few questions?
My husband (53) and myself (45) are wanting to move to Rhodes, but will need employment. I am a registered nurse at present working as a District Nurse and my husband is a Builder (multi skilled, but palstering and carpentry are his main)
Niether of us speak Greek, would this be a problem? but are willing to learn, infact trying to source lessons here in Wales.
Could you direct us to contacts on the island for the abvoe mentioned areas of employment, I know there is no District nursing service on the Island, but I have also worked in hospitals.
Any information would be very much appreciated, at present our house is on the market and we waiting to sell before we can start the move, it may take a while but we will use the time to learn Greek.
many thanks Krissie


----------



## JuliaT (Aug 8, 2009)

krissie said:


> Hi Julia
> I am new to the forum, and found your info very interseting, just wondering if you could help with a few questions?
> My husband (53) and myself (45) are wanting to move to Rhodes, but will need employment. I am a registered nurse at present working as a District Nurse and my husband is a Builder (multi skilled, but palstering and carpentry are his main)
> Niether of us speak Greek, would this be a problem? but are willing to learn, infact trying to source lessons here in Wales.
> ...


Hi Krissie
I can't direct you to any specific contacts for work. Most jobs are posted (in Greek but sometimes in other languages when the employer wants a native speaker of that language) in the local papers. Word of mouth is also an excellent source of employment! Your husband should be able to find work in the building trade even without Greek and you might be able to work in the hospital or the private hospital or at a doctor's surgery etc. with very basic Greek or in a tourist office without any Greek. But you really need to be here to find the jobs. I think my best advice would be to budget for a spell without employment when you first arrive. Also make sure you have private health insurance because you won't qualify for medical treatment if you haven't paid into the Greek system (your EHIC card should cover you for a while though). Julia


----------



## krissie (Sep 24, 2009)

JuliaT said:


> Hi Krissie
> I can't direct you to any specific contacts for work. Most jobs are posted (in Greek but sometimes in other languages when the employer wants a native speaker of that language) in the local papers. Word of mouth is also an excellent source of employment! Your husband should be able to find work in the building trade even without Greek and you might be able to work in the hospital or the private hospital or at a doctor's surgery etc. with very basic Greek or in a tourist office without any Greek. But you really need to be here to find the jobs. I think my best advice would be to budget for a spell without employment when you first arrive. Also make sure you have private health insurance because you won't qualify for medical treatment if you haven't paid into the Greek system (your EHIC card should cover you for a while though). Julia


Many thanks Julia for yhe very helpful info, Think we need to sell our property and then rent on Rhodes for a few months, then we will be able to look for jobs. thanks again


----------

